# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ανθεκτικότερη ράτσα καναρινιών;

## dikai

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα. 
Αν θεωρήσουμε όλους τους παράγοντες ιδανικούς, καθαριότητα εκτροφέα, σωστη διατροφή, λογική χρήση φαρμάκων και όχι πρόληψη, κ.λ. π. 
Υπάρχει κάποια ράτσα καναρινιών που να είναι ανθεκτικότερη; 
Και δεύτερον είναι καλύτερα η αγορά πουλιών μεγαλύτερη του ενός έτους; 
Διατηρώ μερικά Timbrado και μαυροκόκκινα και όποτε πήρα πουλιά μικρότερα του έτους τα μισά τα έχασα  και κάποια τα έσωσα με βοήθεια και απο εδώ (Jk21).

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν ειχα ποτε την μεγαλη εκτροφη ,ωστε να εχω συμπερασματα απο συγκεκριμενη δικια μου εκτροφη με αριθμο πουλιων που να αποτελουν στατιστικο δειγμα , αλλα θα πω τα εξης 


Οι ρατσες στην πορεια των χρονων αναγκαστικα προηλθαν και απο διασταυρωσεις συγγενικων πουλιων και αυτο σταδιακα σιγουρα οδηγει σε πιο αδυνατα γονιδια .Ετσι θεωρητικα ενα πουλι πιο κοντα στο αρχεγονο ισως ειναι πιο ανθεκτικο , αλλα στην ελλαδα δεν υπαρχουν παρα μονο απο οσους εχουν πουλια λιγων γεννεων προερχομενα απο αγρια καναρινια ( καποιοι εκτροφεις τιμπραντο εχουν φερει απο ισπανια )  . Τα κοινα καναρινια που προκυπτουν απο διασταυρωσεις αν οι διασταυρωσεις αυτες καποτε δεν προηλθαν απο πουλια που για αρκετες γεννεες ηταν πουλια ρατσας (με περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες συγγενικων ζευγαρωματων ) , ισως θεωρητικα να ειναι πιο ισχυρα γονιδιακα .Ομως κατι τετοιο δεν μπορει να αποδειχθει , ειδικα οταν πολλοι απειροι χομπιστες ζευγαρωνουν και κοινα συγγενικα μεταξυ τους .Απο ολα αυτα θεωρητικα δεν ειναι τα πουλια ρατσας πιο αδυνατα γονιδιακα , εκτος αν μιλαμε για δυσκολα αναπαραγωμενες ρατσες που εκει συχνα προκυπτουν  πουλια απο συγγενικους γονεις  ή και γονεις που εχουν γονιδια  που απο μονα τους ειναι ασθενεια .Οχι παθολογικη αλλα μορφολογικη (πχ καμπουρικα )  ή  και παθολογικη (τα αλμπινο που δεν μπορουν να μεταβολισουν τη βιτ Α ) 

Στην περιπτωση πουλιων λευκων υπολειπομενων που εχουν σοβαρο θεμα ολικης αδυναμιας μεταβολισμου της προβιταμινης Α σε βιταμινη Α ( δηλαδη βιτ Α απο φυτικες πηγες ) υπαρχει σαφης αναγκη παροχης ζωικης βιτ Α τακτικα , σε αντιθετη περιπτωση υπαρχει αμεσος κινδυνος διαφορων ασθενειων ειτε δερματικων ειτε ευρυτερα του βλενογοννου (πχ αναπτυξη candida , προβληματα ορασης , δερματικες ασθενειες  κλπ ) που η ελλειψη βιτ Α δημιουργει  .Αυξημενες αναγκες αλλα οχι τοσο μεγαλες σε βιτ Α εχουν και τα λευκα μωσαικα καναρινια , κατι που πολλοι δεν ξερουν και σε συνδιασμο με την μη παροχη καροτενοειδων στις πρωτες 45 μερες της ζωης τους ( μορφες προβιταμινης Α ) αν δεν υπαρχει μεριμνα για ζωικη βιτ Α (ουτε κροκος δινεται το ιδιο διαστημα ) μεσω συμπληρωματος ή πχ σκουληκιων  , υπαρχει κινδυνος αβιταμινωσης , αρα και προβληματων και σε αυτα 

Τα ανηλικα πουλια αναπτυσουν προβληματα πιο ευκολα για δυο λογους .

Ο ενας ειναι γιατι συχνα αλλαζουν περιβαλλον σε διαστημα που δεν εχουν αναπτυξει ισχυρο ανοσοποιητικο (πριν την πτεροροια ) και η συμβιωση χωρις καραντινα με πουλια αλλης εκτροφης , με μικροβιακη πανιδα ξενη προς αυτα οδηγει σε ασθενεια . Τα ιδια μικροβια εχουν διαφορετικα στελεχη που σε ενα κοπαδι ειναι σε ισορροπια στον οργανισμο των πουλιων με καλα βακτηρια και σε αλλο κοπαδι τα ιδια στελεχη αποδικνυονται παθογονα . Η σταδιακη εισαγωγη στο κοπαδι (πχ με χρηση καραντινας που παντα παραβιαζεται , αλλα οχι αποτομα πχ καποια στιγμη οχι αμεσως πηγαμε αφηρημενοι  απο το κοπαδι μας στα νεα πουλια με απλυτα χερια αλλα δεν τα φεραμε τα πουλια σε επαφη ) οδηγει τα πουλια να εθιζονται και στο νεο μικροβιακο πληθυσμο της νεας εκτροφης αλλοτε ομαλα , αλλοτε ακομα και τοτε με απωλειες 

Ο αλλος ειναι γιατι στα εκτροφεια γινονται ενα σωρο λαθη , απο τον προωρο βιαιο απογαλακτισμο με οτι προβληματα φερνει , μεχρι λαθος διατροφη , μεχρι βρωμικες συνθηκες που υπαρχουν ακομα και σε εκτροφεις με διακρισεις ,οταν η αναγκη για πολλα πουλια ειτε για εμποριο ειτε για να βγουν στατιστικα τα ζευγαρια που θελουν για τον διαγωνισμο , τους οδηγουν σε εκπτωσεις στην περιποιηση των πουλιων και στην προσοχη τους σε αυτα .Φυσικα απο ολους θα ακουσεις οτι δεν εχουν ποτε προβληματα , ποτε αρρωστα και ολα πανε τελεια  ...  δεν νομιζω να εχουν την ιδια γνωμη ουτε οι πραγματικοι ιατροι που ευτυχως συχνα αναγκαζονται να απευθυνθουν πριν χασουν το κοπαδι , ουτε καποιοι αλλοι << ιατροι των ψυχων και των σωματων ημων ... >> και ο νοων νοειτω .... Τα πουλια που αρρωστησαν και θεραπευτηκαν (οριστικα ή προσωρινα ) προφανως δεν μενουν σε αυτους ...  ουτε και πολλα αλλα που θα φυγουν γιατι δεν ειναι αυτα που τους κανουν για το διαγωνισμο  , με κρυμμενα προβληματα που θελουν καποιο διαστημα να εμφανιστουν ....



Οταν η ορνιθοκουλτουρα του τοπου αλλαξει (χλωμο ) ισως να εχουμε λιγοτερα προβληματα , σαν αυτα που αντιμετωπισες ....

----------


## dikai

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.
ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΟΣ   :Fighting0022:  :Fighting0022:  :Fighting0022: .
Έλεγα να ασχοληθώ με τους αχάτες λευκά οπάλ.Έχω διαβάσει ότι έχουν καλές φωνές και δεν είναι και απαιτητικά απο χρωστικές κ.λπ

----------


## dikai

Γενικά με τα οπαλ.
Βέβαια όταν είδα και άκουσα timbrado δασκαλεμενα και 
βαθμολογημένα κατάλαβα ότι αυτά που έχω εγώ είναι ...αστο καλύτερα.
Νομίζω τελικά θα κοιτάξω για timbrado λίγο καλύτερα και με λίγο χρώμα για το μάτι.

----------


## jk21

οι αχατες οι λευκοι οπαλ ειναι πανεμορφα πουλια . Με καλη διατροφη που ξερω οτι θα προσεξεις μην ανησυχεις . Ολα τα πουλια με σωστη διατροφη δεν εχουν θεμα . Βεβαια τα τιμπραντο υπερτερουν σαφως σε ηχο

----------


## Labirikos

Δεν είμαι τόσο ειδικός να απαντήσω αλλά θα καταθέσω την άποψή μου για να κάνουμε κουβέντα  :Happy: .Όπως είπε ο Δημήτρης αυτά που είναι πιο κοντά στο άγριο καναρίνι είναι πιο ανθεκτικά.Άρα στο δικό μου μυαλό επειδή τα timbrado επειδή κοντά στο άγριο είναι σίγουρα ανθεκτικά.Προσωπική εκτίμηση τα σκουρόχρωμα πράσινα κτλ είναι επίσης πιο ανθεκτικά.Δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω απλά έχω αυτή την εντύπωση.Επίσης αν δούμε στις ράτσες των σκύλων τα ημίαιμα ζούνε αποδεδειγμένα περισσότερο από τα καθαρόαιμα άρα πιστεύω και τα κοινά καναρίνια είναι αρκετά ανθεκτικά.Κάποτε είχα ένα και δεν μου είχε αρρωστήσει.Και πότε την πέρναγε μέσα πότε έξω.Τότε δεν ήξερα ότι πρέπει να είναι σε σταθερό σημείο.Ποιό είναι πιο ανθεκτικό από τα δυο δεν ξέρω.Ίσως τα κοινά θα έλεγα.Πάντως μην στεναχωριέσαι αν δεν κελαηδάνε καλά και μην τα συγκρίνεις με τα βαθμολογημένα.Για μένα καλύτερα να έχεις υγιή πουλιά και να κελαηδάνε μέτρια παρά να έχεις βαθμολογημένα και άρρωστα.Θα μου πεις γιατί να μην έχω βαθμολογημένα και υγιή?Οκ ναι απλά στο γράφω να μην στεναχωριέσαι που δεν κελαηδάνε έτσι όπως έχεις ακούσει άλλα.Είναι αυτό που λέμε υγεία πάνω από όλα.Απλά στη δικιά σου περίπτωση αν θες να ασχοληθείς και με άλλες ράτσες καλώς να το πράξεις απλά θα επηρεαστεί το τραγούδι των ήδη υπάρχοντων πουλιών σου και αναφέρομαι στα timbrado σου.

----------


## panos70

Ki εγω με τι σειρα μου θα συμφωνησω με τα αλλα παιδια , οσο ποιο πολυ πλησιαζουμε στα καθαροαιμα τοσο ποιο αδυνατα γινονται τα γονιδια , οσο ποιο πολυ τα μπασταρδευουμε τοσο ποιο ανθεκτικα γινονται ,οταν λεω μπασταρδεμα δεν εννοω διαφορετικες ρατσες , απλα λεω ιδια ρατσα αλλα πουλια απο πολους εκτροφεις με τελειως διαφορετικα αιματα κι οσο μπορουμε να μην ειναι καθολου συγγενικα μεταξυ τους ,αυτο ομως σε εναν εκτροφεα που ενδιαφετετε για την ποιοτητα και την γραμμη του κοπαδιου του ειναι μειον και γυρναει το κοπαδι σε χαμυλοτερο επιπεδο δλδ χανει απο ποιοτητα και φωνη και δεν μπορει να σταθεροποιηση και να ανεβασει την ποιοτητα τους , αυτο συμβαινει και στα φωνεις και στα χρωματος ,επισεις ειναι και αυτο που ειπε ο Δημητρης  σε τι μικροβιακο περιβαλλον ειναι τα ηδη πουλια στο κοπαδι και σε τι θα πανε να ζησουν και ποσο θα ανταπεξελθουν, το αλλο ειναι ο εκτροφεας που τα εχει αν τα δινει συνεχεια προληπτικα αντιβιοτικα  και αν τα ταιζει συνεχεια πολυβιταμηνες για να τα κραταει ζωηρα και ο οργανισμος τους ειναι μαθημενος να τα βρισκει ολα ετοιμα κι οχι να τα παραγει ,τοτε μολις πανε σε αλλον ιδιοκτητη με εντελος αλλες διατροφικες συνθηκες , τοτε ο οργανισμος τους παθαινει συγχυσι  και στρες εκει ειναι αν θα μπορεσει να προσαρμοστει η να πευτει σιγα σιγα μεχρι νσ νοσησει  , φυσικα η καθαριοτητα  η λογικη και οχι η υπερβολικη παιζει κι αυτη το ρολο της ........

----------

